# first fatty & atb's w/qview



## malcojester (Aug 24, 2009)

Here are my first fatty's and atb's including some of the asembly pics


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Aug 24, 2009)

Nice job Malco on the firsts...Looks good


----------



## irishteabear (Aug 24, 2009)

Nice job!  What did you think of them?


----------



## jarhead1963 (Aug 24, 2009)

They both look great, CAUTION: both of these items are very habit forming LOL.


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 24, 2009)

Looks Good to me...


----------



## fire it up (Aug 24, 2009)

Looks great malcojester, congrats on your first ones.
Were they both stuffed the same?


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 24, 2009)

Congrats on your first  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





it will be the first of many for sure. How did you like the abt's and remember the saying "one smoked is one hooked"


----------



## malcojester (Aug 25, 2009)

I liked them alot though the abt's were my favorite one was just cheese the other was cheese, red bell pepper & onions. I smoked three more the next day with 18 abt's and a turkey all in the smoker at the same time and everything was a hit with the family over for Sunday dinner.


----------



## yount (Aug 25, 2009)

Very nice 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 may have to smoke a fattie tomorrow


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 25, 2009)

Great job on your first try, thanks for sharing the Q View my friend.


----------



## got14u (Aug 25, 2009)

nice job !!!!


----------

